# We need a sticky for shop dogs !



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2021)

Passed on to Bryan for consideration . Other than tools , what's more important in the shop ? We,ve been getting plenty of pics of beautiful pups on this site . Although not directly shop related , to us older folks , they are what keeps us going .


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'll have to find my shop cat standing on the lathe bed photo!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 25, 2021)

I even made a ramp for mine so they could get up onto the bench.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 25, 2021)

She was looking for an elusive smell under the snow...


----------



## rwm (Jan 25, 2021)

Schnauzers love snow!




Robert (and Callie)


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 25, 2021)

Here is Khaos in the shop when he was a pup. Now he is all grown up.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 25, 2021)

Pumpkin is a rescue. Not really into hanging out in the shop.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 25, 2021)

Our latest rescue is Sasha. She hasn't been introduced to the shop life yet.


Taking her afternoon nap.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess I'll be the first to be "that guy". 







Sorry, I don't have a dog but I've always wanted one. Hopefully one day.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 26, 2021)

Knucklehead, AKA Bandit likes that idea.


----------



## Madgepetto (Jan 26, 2021)

Henry grew up in our shop, now that I've had to make do with putting together a new one in a garage he hangs out in the back of the old 4Runner and supervises.


----------



## Gaffer (Jan 26, 2021)

Hanna and Maddy make quick visits to the shop to ensure all is well, but they prefer the backyard and inside the house.


----------



## sycle1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Here are my best mates!


----------



## bakrch (Jan 26, 2021)

Remus is too much of a pretty boy to stick around for very long, but he likes to flush out the field mice and squirrels up in the barn attic.








edit: puppy pic added  (16lbs @9wks to 104lbs @4yrs). Pure Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## DLF (Jan 26, 2021)

Will this fearsome pair do?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmaker335xi (Jan 26, 2021)

Here’s Layla!

But I try and keep her out of the shop. Afraid of getting chips on her.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is one of my boy, We lost him in September of 2020, after 15 yrs


----------



## GRP (Jan 26, 2021)

Here's my girls.  They refuse to wear their steelies and safety glasses, so they aren't allowed in the shop.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

The 3 Amigos right where they belong ..........................behind bars !  Blue Merle Cooper , Tri-color Charlie , Sable Holly . Shelties .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Roxy was the princess . She loved to chase things , finally caught a car 6 years back .  Cooper and Charlie ( above ) are Roxy's nephews btw !


----------



## macardoso (Jan 26, 2021)

This is Zoey, one of three street kittens that we brought inside. Her favorite place in the whole house is the basement when dad is working on the lathe. She will find an clean spot on the workbench and lay there for hours watching.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 26, 2021)

My shadow,






Greg


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 26, 2021)

She's a little older now, so she doesn't frequent the shop much anymore.


----------



## Gaffer (Jan 26, 2021)

This is such a great thread. A sticky is a must!


----------



## Henry Komorowski (Jan 26, 2021)

Dogs are great but I seem to be allergic to every furry animal I have ever encountered.
I do have a picture I love to stare at when frustrated. It is of my youngest grandson at
just under 2 just after he had finished eating pasta with tomato sauce. He is totally pleased with himself.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 26, 2021)

My crew awaiting a share of my supper...................


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Quite a crew ! My memory of Klamath Falls is distant . My dads sister lived there years ago and we visited back when I was just a child .


----------



## hman (Jan 26, 2021)

Equal time for our feline friends!!!!!



DLF said:


> Will this fearsome pair do?





macardoso said:


> This is Zoey, one of three street kittens that we brought inside. Her favorite place in the whole house is the basement when dad is working on the lathe. She will find an clean spot on the workbench and lay there for hours watching.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Whoever had the black and white cat on the shelf had my daughter in tears . We had 4 cats and 3 dogs awhile back but the cats were older . RIP Toby the cat .


----------



## macardoso (Jan 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Whoever had the black and white cat on the shelf had my daughter in tears . We had 4 cats and 3 dogs awhile back but the cats were older . RIP Toby the cat .



Thats me  

I have 2 other cats, have to find good shop related pictures of them.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 26, 2021)

This one is Kate. She's small but she is the killer out of the gang and really beats up her sisters.




What better use of a surface plate is there than measuring the flatness of your cat?




Pink is more of a mama's girl and doesn't come into the shop so much.




Our furnace went out two winters ago and she wouldn't leave my lap the whole time. Got down to 40 in the basement.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Top pic is of our Penny . Another one that's RIP . The daughter will love it .


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a shop cat, and two dogs in the house...one isn't cat friendly so we keep them separate for now.  This is Charlie using Rocky as a pillow.  Charlie is an old guy...at least 13 (he's a rescue so we're not 100% sure) and Rocky isn't quite 2 yet.  Rocky is a tripod...his prior owners abandoned him in an apartment with a badly injured left leg that couldn't be saved.  The poor pup went through an amputation and a neuter the same day...yikes!  The rescue only said that there were pending animal cruelty charges over the incident....he's just happy to have a home and a brother who will snuggle with him.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 27, 2021)

Another shot of my crew hard at work holdin down the bed...................


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jim F (Feb 3, 2021)

Good thing she has 4 WD.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 3, 2021)

Jim F said:


> Good thing she has 4 WD.
> View attachment 353867


4LD


----------



## rwm (Feb 3, 2021)

One of my friends said to me the other day "people don't deserve dogs." Profound.
R


----------



## Gaffer (Feb 4, 2021)

rwm said:


> One of my friends said to me the other day "people don't deserve dogs." Profound.
> R


A former supervisor of mine had in his email signature line, "Trying to be half the man my dog thinks I am." Love it!


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 4, 2021)

Come on Dad I’m not going back to the shop, it’s Diner Time!
She is my conscience.
CH


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Ken226 (Feb 5, 2021)

Shop security:





He takes his job seriously.  More seriously than anyone else in the housefor the most part.

  Oddly, I don't get many visitors to the shop.  Noone drops by to borrow tools .   When he hears a car door close outside, he bellows loud enough to make ya jump out of your skin.





He loves to play the tourniquet game, but we had to stop after he got a little tooth damage that was $$$$ to fix.   Through the sleeve, it feels about like having a really tight tourniquet on.





The guys as strong as a dose of the Phillipino clap!


Shop cat is almost as big though.  And about twice as mean. Shop cat is an unrepentant *******...   If his dinner isn't ready by 5pm, he panics and starts s fight with whoever's closest, human or dog, he doesn't care.






The wife made him take on an apprentice recently


----------



## Henry Komorowski (Feb 5, 2021)

Great pictures and he looks like a great guard dog!


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 5, 2021)

Some good looking shepherds.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 5, 2021)

We do German Shepherd rescue...the ones with problems no one wants to deal with. "Torch", the boy, is a handsome GSD, but has SO MANY problems This is the dirty dark side to breeders. Since he's bad press, at 4 month old he was found roaming a park by himself. That would be bad, but he has a missing a back foot and a deformed other back leg. Needless to say he not great at walking for long. The next down side...he HATES other dogs but the trainer believed he wasn't trainable due to it being a self defense thing. At 6 month old he started having bad seizures...he takes about $500 in meds, and I everyone says this, but he is the smartest some b1tch you'll ever meet. Willow is 13(!) and is in a wheelchair. My wife is a vet so that helps a lot. I've owned GSD's since I was 6...absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Ok, I found a picture of Surplus!  Its possible that he was originally named Sir Plus ;-)  Something in the "I can't believe people dump their surplus cats out here".  He got sent down from Missouri to us.  Great cat, but long gone.  I miss him, and I miss having a cat on my lap when doing electronics work.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

Just found this that I posted a while back . This dog looks familiar !


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 3, 2021)

Poor Hanna - the GSD in my avatar. She stuck her nose in a bush on Monday and a rattlesnake got her on the beak. We took this pic just before going to the vet. It swelled up much more, but fortunately, she received the antivenom quickly. She spent the night and a second day at the vet. She's still a little swollen, but doing great otherwise.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 3, 2021)

awww.  Poor thing.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 3, 2021)

My older rescue will NOT go into the shop. You can't drag her through the door. I suspect in a previous time she was kept penned in a concrete floored outbuilding.  The new rescue doesn't mind the shop, but has to be leashed. Hound dogs do love to chase things.Squirrels, stray cats, rabbits, the occasional evening possum and raccoons. Too suburban to have a hound tearing through the yards in pursuit of something heading for the swamp. There is, however, one of my wife's cats. Named Buttons as a kitten. his name morphed as his personality emerged. Buttons became button-hole, which became butt hole. Now it's just butt-head.

Every client car gets a thorough pre-repair inspection.


----------



## deakin (Jun 3, 2021)

does an old truck count? never took pics in the shop


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 3, 2021)

deakin said:


> does an old truck count? never took pics in the shop


Yeah, it does - adorable!


----------



## keeena (Jun 4, 2021)

Great thread! Here's my parts inspector Pumpkin. We adopted her as a rescue at ~12 weeks old in Nov. Supposedly boxer/terrier/lab mix. She's about 8-9mos and 36lbs...little gal.


----------

